# Pixelation in video every once in a while - Hopper system



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a dish hopper running off a 1000+ dish
I'm getting pixelation issues every several minutes. It even cuts into the audio.

What can I do? I had my 1000+ installed several years ago but got the hopper installed a month ago.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moving to the Hopper forum for more exposure._


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you talking about OTA channels or SAT channels?


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Are you talking about OTA channels or SAT channels?


I thought the hopper couldn't do OTA?
But I'm talking about SAT. NBC was doing this earlier.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check your signal level on the channels (find what sat/tpn carry these), watch its level for a minute or two to see if it fluctuating


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

OTA add-on has been available for a little while now...

As for SAT channel pixelizing... when is it happening? I have read reports that virtually all Dish receivers are having some brief audio/video glitches at the top and bottom of the hour on all channels.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I've had severe pixilization occasionally. Changing to another channel and back fixes it.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

jerry downing said:


> I've had severe pixilization occasionally. Changing to another channel and back fixes it.


will give that a try, thanks.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> As for SAT channel pixelizing... when is it happening? I have read reports that virtually all Dish receivers are having some brief audio/video glitches at the top and bottom of the hour on all channels.


I've always seen some level of pixelizing in the past. But now it gets bad enough where it disrupts the program. If I'm watching NBC Nightly News for example, it will cut the audio briefly and also I noticed the volume go down drastically for a brief moment.

I'll see if this problem persists.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Just watched some TV and it happened again.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok... but when did that happen?

As I noted, there seems to be a known issue with many (all?) Dish receivers where at the top and bottom of every hour there are a couple of seconds of pixelizing and audio drop. I have seen these happen at a few 15 min intervals as well.

Seems to be an uplink issue rather than a receiver issue.

I'm wondering if you are talking about those... or if you are seeing something else.

IF you are seeing something else, then the culprits are: Obstructions in the way of the dish, bad cabling, bad LNB, bad receiver... generally in that order.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

That doesn't look like the top/bottom hour bug. For one thing it's at :04 past the hour and for another it's a lot worse than the bug.

First thing that comes to mind is tree/foliage interference. Does it happen more when the wind is blowing?


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree that's not the top/bottom hour bug. Something else is going on.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

I used to get no pixelation until I got the OTA adapter... now I get it... on Sat channels. I have two OTA adapters so I swapped them between Hoppers... still the same. Interesting stuff. 

Scott


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

3HaloODST said:


> First thing that comes to mind is tree/foliage interference. Does it happen more when the wind is blowing?


Perfect weather conditions. No clouds or wind.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

just to update.. this symptom has gone away. So far so good.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I get pixalization from one Joey when changing channels. Seems to take 30-60 seconds to tune the new channel in. Sometimes I just get a black screen when switching with the channel up and down buttons, but if I use the guide it will eventually tune in. Seems random.

I do have a low remote battery message, but I wouldn't think it would be related to the remote.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you have another Joey or just this one? If you have more than 1 Joey, swap the Joeys to see if the problem stays with the Joey or if it stays with the location for the current Joey. Please let me know. Thanks.



tcatdbs said:


> I get pixalization from one Joey when changing channels. Seems to take 30-60 seconds to tune the new channel in. Sometimes I just get a black screen when switching with the channel up and down buttons, but if I use the guide it will eventually tune in. Seems random.
> 
> I do have a low remote battery message, but I wouldn't think it would be related to the remote.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tcatdbs said:


> I get pixalization from one Joey when changing channels. Seems to take 30-60 seconds to tune the new channel in. Sometimes I just get a black screen when switching with the channel up and down buttons, but if I use the guide it will eventually tune in. Seems random.
> 
> I do have a low remote battery message, but I wouldn't think it would be related to the remote.


if you would post full diagram of connections your Hs and Js we could try to help you
for now I would suggest to check all cabling from a node to the J


----------

